# Refurbished Devices



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

There is a sick deal on a referb nexus 7 and I just want to make sure there's no know problems with referbs before I buy it. have any of you had any problems with them or know of any reason why I shouldn't get it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeems (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got a refurb from tiger direct a couple weeks ago and it is awesome. no problems so far.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

sweet there is a deal for a 32gb n7 for 189 on eBay http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321093249015

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeems (Oct 26, 2011)

Dang, that's 10 bucks cheaper than I got mine!


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah I'm actually a little nervous because it is so cheap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

Buy it, it has a 90 day warranty. For the first few weeks that you have it, run it hard to see if any issues pop up with battery life/screen/sound etc. and if none then smile at your good deal. I have bought numerous refurb cell phones in the past and not had a single issue with any of them.


----------



## jeems (Oct 26, 2011)

And it's manufacturer refurb which seems a little more legit to me than "seller refurb".


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

the deal got away while I was in class but I'll be on the lookout for another

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I was a little hesitant on getting my phone, which was my Bionic, but I really wanted one since I wasn't getting a RAZR and I wanted a 4G phone. But after inspecting and looking it over, it wasn't that bad and I dropped the money for it in the end.

Now, typically I have very, very bad luck with used electronics. Nothing ever came good out of such things with me. Maybe I just have terrible luck or something, but when I came to electronics, I just go brand new now, I never buy used anymore.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

well if anyone is looking to sell a N7 I'm looking to buy one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> well if anyone is looking to sell a N7 I'm looking to buy one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Should have got the original deal you posted

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> well if anyone is looking to sell a N7 I'm looking to buy one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


1SaleADay is having a sale on refurbished Nexus 7's for $140.00. If you're interested. I believe it's only on the 8gb model. But still not a bad deal.

http://1saleaday.com/wireless/

Only about 8 hours left on the deal.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

8 GB is really small for a tablet with only OTG for expandability

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

I might just grab it from the play store because of the warranty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> 8 GB is really small for a tablet with only OTG for expandability
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikiI might just grab it from the play store because of the warranty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here is another deal for today, brand new http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...uding-free-shipping-and-no-tax-outside-of-nj/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

